# anyone had bleeding in 2ww with "3" embies



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,

My otd is this thursday (2 days to go) but i have had med red flow bleed for 4 days, no clots or cramps.
anyone else had this with a positive outcome?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Julie, so sorry to read your signature    


Shelley xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you good luck for otd.

Ellie


----------

